# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Baka nam prijeti socijalnom službom

## gumbek

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Ne mogu doći k sebi,ni u snu se nisam nadala da ću jednog dana na Rodama otvoriti temu ovakvog naslova.
Dakle,situacija je slijedeća:moja svekrva nas optužuje da joj nedamo da viđa našu petomjesečnu djevojčicu.
Prijeti nam soc. službom jer ona kao baka ima pravo viđati svoju unuku.
U muževoj obitelji nikad klima nije bila sjajna,imao je dosta teško djetinjstvo,često je dobivao batine i verbalne uvrede od strane oca a i majka nije zaostajala (dogodilo se par puta i od kada smo mi zajedno,a i otac ga je prije 3-4 godine fizički napao,samo je moj muž sada odrastao čovjek od 2m i 100kg i samo se povukao i maknuo se)
E sad,ono što ja branim i smeta me je to da oni dolaze viđati svoju unuku kad sam ja sama doma jer se to druženje svede na sve drugo samo ne na druženje sa našom bebom. Uglavnom je situacija takva da oni stalno nešto prigovaraju,podižu ton i sl.,i vidim da se naša beba toga boji jer često plače kad oni dođu (vjerojatno osjeti i moju nervozu).S druge strane znam da nebi trebala braniti viđanja baka-deda-unuka,ali je problem u tome što moj muž ne želi naći vremena i dogovoriti posjet kad je on kući jer mu je pun kufer vlastitih roditelja. Moram naglasiti da mene ne prisiljava na druženja s njima..ako zovu na moj mob,on samo veli "ne javljaj se" ionako ti samo rade na štetu i jadna si nakon druženja s njima. U njihovim očima sam trenutno ja glavni krivac,ali fala Bogu da se muž i ja ne svađamo oko njih.Probala sam tisuću puta s njima razgovarati,ali oni su takvi ljudi i gotovo. Za njih ne postoji kompromis,i za njih što god mi radili nikad nećemo raditi dovoljno dobro.Stoga razumijem svog muža. Napokon je dobio dugo očekivano dijete,ima dobar brak,financijski se gombamo ko i većina danas,ali smo sretni i zadovoljni s onim što imamo,i uspijevamo živjeti nekim mirnim životom.Da,mislim da je to ključna riječ,moj muž je našao dugo očekivani mir i bježi od svojih roditelja.
A opet muči me ta situacija,jer vidim kako naša curka uživa s drugom bakom i koja je to količina ljubavi.
Šta je u ovoj našoj situaciji ispravno i šta je najbolje za dijete?
i što mogu očekivati ako nas prijave???
Kako uopće taj proces ide??
Jer nekak čisto sumnjam da će moj muž popustit.

p.s.oprostite na dugom postu,ali htjela sam donekle približit situaciju onome tko će mi se javiti.

----------


## Teica

*Gumbek,* dok ti se ne javi netko od cura kojima je to struka, koliko ja znam, 

bake i djedovi nemaju nikakvo zakonsko pravo viđati unuke,

ukoliko imaju žive i zdrave roditelje koji o njima skrbe.

----------


## mikka

ajoj, bas mi je zao da je takva situacija  :Sad: 

ja mislim da je najbolje za dijete da ih i dalje izbjegavate, ako se vec problem ne moze rijesiti razgovorom. kasnije kad dijete bude vece nek samo odluci zeli li ici kod druge bake ili ne, zasad ste vi odgovorni za (zdravu) klimu u kuci. 

ja imam natruhu dojma kako bi to moglo izgledati jer sam trenutno u projektu izbjegavanja mog starog, posto mislim da je prezivcan i ne svida mi se kak se odnosi prema djeci. no, oni ga vole i u principu ne branim druzenje--pokusavam da ga ja izbjegnem jer se nerviram. ali f. ima skoro 5 godina i pravo da odluci zeli li ici kod njega ili ne. 

a kome bi vas oni prijavili? muriji, czss-u? meni to zvuci samo kao prazne prijetnje, mislim da i ako vas prijave to mozete rijesiti jednim razgovorom.

uh, sretno vam bilo  :Love:

----------


## Mima

Ako su roditelji rastavljeni baka i deda onog roditelja koji nema skrbništvo mogu tražiti viđanje djeteta preko czss-a; ali u ovakvoj situaciji, kad im njihov sin zapravo ne želi omogućiti viđanje ?? Ne znam, nadam se da će netko točno znati, da se ne brineš zbog praznih prijetnji.

----------


## gumbek

Hvala cure na podršci  :Smile: 
Ni ja ne znam kakva je situacija,kome nas mogu prijaviti,znam samo da se prijete. U principu ni toga se previše ne bojim,ali voljela bi biti informirana ako se situacija desi.

Znam da sam nedavno slušala nešto o tome na telki,ali sa pola uha...tipa baka i deda imaju zakonsko pravo viđati svoje unuke ako ne ugrožavaju..bla,bla,nešto..Glupo mi je citirat jer nisam sigurna!
Ma joj,koma. Stvarno bi mi bilo jadno navlačit se po nekim institucijama a opet kad vidim kak se razgovaraju sa drugim unukama (dječicom muževa brata) muka mi je...tipa:dobit češ preko zubiju i sl.
Stvarno ne želim da se netko ponaša tako prema našoj curki a moj muž još manje. Ali zbog djeteta bih pristala na druženje u prisustvu i mene i mog muža tako da možemo kontrolirat situaciju. Al što ću kad muž neće,pa neće.

----------


## Beti3

O, gumbek, ne mogu vjerovati da si u ovakvoj situaciji. Mislim da se nikakva socijalna služba neće umiješati u ovakvom slučaju i ne treba, jer dijete ima roditelje, koji se o njoj brinu kako treba. Nadam se da će sve proći dobro, a baka i djeda bi trebali shvatiti gdje im je mjesto. Život je stvarno nepredvidljiv.

----------


## Lutonjica

nema to veze sa socijalnom službom, to su prazne prijetnje

----------


## gumbek

*Beti3* hvala na lijepim riječima  :Smile: 
Tako je kako je,vidjet ćemo ishod.

*Lutonjica* nadam se da je tako.Na dobro svih nas.

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.zakon.hr/z/88/Obiteljski-zakon

evo ti obiteljski zakon pa ga malo pročitaj...članak 107 govori samo o pravima na viđanje unuka u slučaju rastavljenih roditelja...a nadam se da vas ne misle prijaviti CZSS kao loše roditelje, e onda bi vam mogli navuć probleme...sretno..........moja isto obožava bake i i djeda ali kad ja vidim da oni baš nisu dobroe volje ili da bi MM provodila neke svoje odgojne mjer...ohladim malo od njih ili im kažem u facu....mene to ne dira....kažu one i meni... :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Gle, moja stara primjenjuje perfidnije fore i svejedno može mirno ljubiti vrata - sa šminkom ili bez. Socijalna služba se tobom može pozabaviti ako nešto nije u redu s načinom na koji se brineš za svoju bebu, a babe i dide s time nemaju apsolutno nikakve veze.

Znaš što - odi do czss i raspitaj se. Otprilike 100% sam siguran da imaju i nekakvu osobu koja će ti znati pružiti pravnu pomoć u smislu potpunog pravnog razjašnjenja tvoje situacije. Vjerojatno ćeš usput naučiti ponešto i o uznemiravanju i stvarnoj poziciji sviju koji te ometaju u podizanju djeteta.

----------


## litala

reci im da ces ti njih prijaviti jer vas ometaju u odgajanju djeteta, da su neugodni, neprikladno se ponasaju u blizini djeteta i nanose mu stetu svojom nervozom, ponasanjem i bahatoscu. zabranu pristupa bi im ja spomenula  :Grin:  a unuku nek gledaju na slici  :Razz:

----------


## litala

:Shock:  upotrijebila sam isti izraz ko davor...

enivej - kuzi se sto sam htjela rec  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

... i uz sve što su ti cure i dečki napisali, ja bih nadodala: tvoj suprug je njihovo dijete. i ne smije se ponašati neodgovorno kao roditelj svojeg djeteta. jer izbjegavanje rješavanja problema je neodgovorno. i nije u redu da je lopticu prebacio na tebe.

Dakle, posjedni supruga, i reci mu neka izvoli porazgovarati sa svojim roditeljima. On je taj koji im mora reći svoje želje i vaše odluke. Ne ti. I slobodno neka im se ON zaprijeti socijalnom službom ako oni ne žele promjeniti svoj obrazac ponašanja i s druge strane neka se ON dogovori o eventualnom načinu viđenja unuka, ali u NJEGOVOM ili vašem zajedničkom prisustvu. Ti ne smiješ biti ta koja će na sebi nositi teret njihovih loših odnosa iz sadašnjosti i prošlosti.

----------


## klara

Možda bi pomogao neki obiteljski centar ili sl., neka stručna osoba koja bi mogla pomoći u dugoročnijem rješavanju obiteljskih odnosa?

----------


## partyka

> Možda bi pomogao neki obiteljski centar ili sl., neka stručna osoba koja bi mogla pomoći u dugoročnijem rješavanju obiteljskih odnosa?


 Za stručnjaka predlažem nekog stručnog plaćenog ubojicu  :Grin: 
Šalim se naravno, ali iz mojeg iskustva jedino što se u takvom slučaju može napraviti jest "ubiti" odnos - dakle, ili ćete se ponašati pristojno ili ne možete doći k nama i ne možete zvati i ne možete nas ni na koji način opterećivati. Ja sam morala to napraviti s vlastitom majkom kad se Gregor rodio, trajalo je nekih godinu dana, od čega je potpuni silencio (dakle 0 susreta, 0 riječi) s moje strane trajao nekih 6 mjeseci. Ona je naučila lekciju i sada je odnos izvrstan i Gregor je obožava.
A ova prijetnja sa CSS je totalni smijeh - nijedan socijalni radnik neće pokrenuti ništa jer se baka žali da ne vidi dovoljno unuka. Eventualno možete imati problema ako prijavi da zlostavljate dijete, jer po tome moraju reagirati, no i to će odmah pasti u vodu nakon što dođu u inspekciju i vide da dijete nije zapušteno i da je sve ok.

----------


## lidać2

mislim da socijalna ima pametnijeg posla nego ganjati u ovom slucaju Vas da morate baki dati da vidi unuku...
kada su supruznici rastavljeni pa jedan od roditelja neda drugom da vidi dijete im treba cijela vjecnost...

to su samo prijetnje i zastrasivanje,,,

----------


## Davor

> ...u dugoročnijem rješavanju obiteljskih odnosa?


Hmm... obiteljski odnos bake s unukom ... misliš na pedofiliju?  :Laughing:

----------


## freya7

> ... i uz sve što su ti cure i dečki napisali, ja bih nadodala: tvoj suprug je njihovo dijete. i ne smije se ponašati neodgovorno kao roditelj svojeg djeteta. jer izbjegavanje rješavanja problema je neodgovorno. i nije u redu da je lopticu prebacio na tebe.
> 
> Dakle, posjedni supruga, i reci mu neka izvoli porazgovarati sa svojim roditeljima. On je taj koji im mora reći svoje želje i vaše odluke. Ne ti. I slobodno neka im se ON zaprijeti socijalnom službom ako oni ne žele promjeniti svoj obrazac ponašanja i s druge strane neka se ON dogovori o eventualnom načinu viđenja unuka, ali u NJEGOVOM ili vašem zajedničkom prisustvu. Ti ne smiješ biti ta koja će na sebi nositi teret njihovih loših odnosa iz sadašnjosti i prošlosti.


s ovim se u potpunosti slažem.........muž bi se trebao ovdje više pozabavit njima, nego ti

----------


## partyka

> s ovim se u potpunosti slažem.........muž bi se trebao ovdje više pozabavit njima, nego ti


muž je svoje riješio s njima - lijepo piše gore da joj muž kaže da se ne javlja na telefon i da se ne nalazi s njima, na njoj je samo da ga posluša.

----------


## gumbek

Da dobro si rekla,na meni je da ga poslušam :Smile: 

Svjesna sam da moram sama sa sobom riješiti da nisu svi ljudi dobronamjerni i da to što su oni mojoj kćeri baka i deda nemaju pravo se nedolično i bezobrazno ponašati.
Ma bilo je i prije svega,ali me to toliko nije diralo sve dok nismo dobili bebu. Sad se stalno preispitujem dali dobro postupam,jer nebih htjela našoj curki uskratit odnos s muževim roditeljima,a kad bolje razmislim,oni su ti koji to rade.Valjda ćemo jednog dana moći objasniti našoj kćeri zašto je sitacija takva kakva je. I nadam se da će razumjeti.

----------


## linolina

Imam sličnu situaciju (s tim da moja svekrva zna pred svima  prodavati suprotnui priču, što  me je nakon poroda dodatno frustriralo) i nekako mislim da ti je sad najgore jer je dijete potpuno bespomoćno. Ja noćima  nisam spavala od straha da joj sveki nešto ne napravi, a inače, baba je stalno pričala kako danas bake mogu ići preko suda tražiti svoja prava. S druge strane, što dijete raste, to se više zauzima za sebe i mislim da oni gube interes. Jedva jednom mjesečno dođe vidjeti malu, a onda ja još insistiram da se igra s malom, uvalim joj neku kompliciranu igračku samo da prođe to vrijeme. Ni u snu, ni MM ni ja ne bi nasamo pustili malu s njima.
 Od početka govori da ju treba tući, da je dobro za djecu da plaču, mašta o tome kako će je ona tući i kako će mala plakati i od toga dobro spavati...Najgore mi je što je i svekra uvukla u tu teoriju, iako je čovjek o.k., a najteže je kad sve oko sebe nagovara da  joj damo bebu (od mjsec dana to radi) nasamo, na par dana, teško je bilo i kad je mala imala problem s motorikom a  stara bi uporno krenula vježbati s njom po Renati Sopek, za tren bi ju izokrenula ili radi slične pizdarije...Sad se spremamo za rođendan i mislim da ću  popit nešto za smirenje, jer sam joj jednom opsovala bližu rodbinu radi tog vježbanja čim bih s okrenula...
Podsvijesno se bojim njenih prijava i slično, jer mi stvarno ne trebaju takve stvari u životu, pa se organiziramo da smo svi tu kad ona dođe. Najbolje od svega je što znam da  zapravo nema volje za malom niti ju zanima, da je  sve to samo njezina faza u kojoj želi pričat prijateljicama kako je ona baka i slično, pa joj puštam za volju (drugim riječima,sudjelujem u njenim lažima da čuva dijete, iako to ne radi, samo da nas ostavi na miru dok mala ne odraste i ne bude joj sama to mogla reći ukoliko  je bude tlačila).

----------


## rena7

> Za stručnjaka predlažem nekog stručnog plaćenog ubojicu 
> Šalim se naravno, ali iz *mojeg iskustva jedino što se u takvom slučaju može napraviti jest "ubiti" odnos - dakle, ili ćete se ponašati pristojno ili ne možete doći k nama i ne možete zvati i ne možete nas ni na koji način opterećivati.* Ja sam morala to napraviti s vlastitom majkom kad se Gregor rodio, trajalo je nekih godinu dana, od čega je potpuni silencio *(dakle 0 susreta, 0 riječi)* s moje strane trajao nekih 6 mjeseci. Ona je naučila lekciju i sada je odnos izvrstan i Gregor je obožava.
> A ova prijetnja sa CSS je totalni smijeh - nijedan socijalni radnik neće pokrenuti ništa jer se baka žali da ne vidi dovoljno unuka. Eventualno možete imati problema ako prijavi da zlostavljate dijete, jer po tome moraju reagirati, no i to će odmah pasti u vodu nakon što dođu u inspekciju i vide da dijete nije zapušteno i da je sve ok.


Ovo je moj recept i savjet. Prijetnje socijalnom službom- gluposti! A opet, može u centru sresti nekoga tko će sve njene priče staviti na papir i ako ništa drugo, doći vam u obilazak. Tek toliko da provjeri kakvi ste roditelji. Ako te to ne smeta i ne brine, onda problema nema. Riješiš u glavi da za tebe i dijete baka ne postoji i to je to. Samo, znam iz vlastitog iskustva. Dok je dijete malo, fura nekako, ali kada dijete poraste kao moje, pa pita "a gdje je baka"???, a bake nema ni u peti, to je onda tužno. Ne zato jer meni nedostaje, nego zato što bi je dijete htjelo vidjeti. Ja osobno, kontakte ne branim. Mi možemo biti ovako i onako, ali želim misliti da ona i dijete imaju svoj odnos, nevezano uz nas. Šta mi to vrijedi kada baka ne želi susrete sa djetetom. Ustvari, igra toplo - hladno. Dođe, pa je nema mjesecima, pa opet dođe, pa opet nestane. To djecu buni, u glavi im stvara kaos i mm je na dobrom putu da taj odnos posve ugasi. U tom slučaju nam može prijetiti i papom, mi dugo dugo kuhamo, ali kada prokuhamo, onda nam je svejedno.

----------


## Davor

> Valjda ćemo jednog dana moći objasniti našoj kćeri zašto je sitacija takva kakva je. I nadam se da će razumjeti.


A, bez brige, bar nećeš morati izmišljati imaginarnu babu Drogu, nego ćeš se moći autentično prijetiti djetetu da ćeš ga dati zloj babi na čuvanje. E! Koja frka!

Probaj shvatiti da neke odnose jednostavno ne treba uzgajati (zamisli stjenice). Svoje roditelje poštujem do one točke u vremenu kada su moje poštovanje zloupotrijebili. Vrijeme će se ponovno pokrenuti kada oni sami odluče da je bilo dosta sranya, a to je u potpunosti izvan mojeg utjecaja.

----------


## Blekonja

gumbek nemam neki pametniji savjet od do sada navedenih, samo sam ti došla pružiti potporu  :Taps: 
jedino ću ti reći čuvaj svoju curku, sebe i svog muža

----------


## mala laia

Moj je stav ovakav:
Ako se radi o nekome tko je previše malen/nemoćan/bolestan onda sam ja (i mm) tu da zaštitim! Ne bih dopustila više ulazak u kuću nekome tko mi prijeti Socijalnom, a kamoli da se još brinem oko toga koliko će se često viđati!!!
Odnosi sa mojom majkom su zamrznuti, Laia je zbog toga tužna, ali ne mogu ja nekoga tjerati na druženje, a sa druge strane dopuštati da ta ista osoba svašta priča o nama... Stav je takav da se mogu viđati kada se ohladi... Od kada sam trudna nije me niti jednom nazvala da vidi kako sam, treba li mi kakva pomoć, želi li se L malo podružiti...A sa druge strane, da mi ikada zaprijeti Socijalnom, ja bih bila ta koja bi napravila prvi korak i nju prijavila! Toliko da bude na papiru da nas uznemirava... Barem je naš zakon pun rupa i propusta i dozvoljava sve i svašta...

----------


## mala laia

Ipak, mislim da je potpora mm-a jako važna, odnosno, da su vam stavovi isti...

----------


## gumbek

Ej *Blekonja* hvala ti :Heart: 
A i svima ostalima na savjetima i podršci. Čovjek se odmah bolje osjeća.

Sada je faza da bi oni razgovarali jer su se kao malo zaletili.
Isti scenarij svaki put.
Muž i ja ne pristajemo,neda nam se više slušat jednu te istu priču...a sad kad skuže da nećemo popustit,udarit će još žešće...koji zlostavljači!!!
Čak su i moju mamu zvali da se malo požale...naravno da ih je otkantare...Bar nam je jedna baka mrakač i svi ju jako volimo :Heart:

----------


## malena1

Osim ako ne podignu tužbu protiv vas na sudu, ( ja s takvima imam posla već 3 godine, niti najmanje im nije stalo do djeteta samo da nam napakoste i unište život) , ne mogu vam ništa. Iz centra vas mogu samo pozvati na razgovor i tražiti od vas dobru volju da u interesu djeteta pristanete na viđanja,bla,bla..ali ne mogu vas natjerati..

Ako ima netko savjet kako pomoći..imam velikih problema s bakom i djedovima, kome se još mogu obratiti?..danas sam imala grozan okršaj na sudu i ako netko zna kako mogu tražiti izuzeće sutkinje i koje razloge mogu navesti..

Hvala svima na pomoći.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

gumbek, ti se nemaš čega bojati, ti si ta koja bi trebala otići u područni CZS i popričati s nekim tamo, čisto savjeta radi jer nisi im ni prva ni zadnja koja ima za baku i dedu psihopate, narcisoidne, agresivne i slične pacijente.
Zakon i sve ostalo je na tvojoj strani, nemaš se čega bojati, svaka budala može bilo koga ići prijavljivati i prijetiti takvim glupostim, to su prazne priče, ali puno govore o njima tko su i što su.
Ako zagusti, ti reci njima da si bila u centru za soc. skrb i da je soc., radnica rekla da će im zabraniti viđanje s unukom budu li ugrožavali njezin ili vaš mir ili njezino psihičko zdravlje i normalan razvoj.

potpisujem *Davora, litalu* i druge, 
 ne trebaš se bojati jer ti ništa ne mogu,
 dosta ljudi  je imalo bliske susrete s takvim ljudima i prošli su još gore prijetnje (čak i ostvarenja totalnih ludosti) od ovih.
Dijete će odrasti, još dugo će trebati da shvati što je na stvari, a ekipa će u međuvremenu i za dijete izgubiti interes,
 oni ti zapravo najviše vole kućne ljubimce koji im mašu repom i ne znaju pričati, čim netko počne koristiti razum i suprotstavi se njihovu bezumnom karakteru, taj im postaje neprijatelj.

----------


## mimi999

pozdrav svima...Evo i mene sa svojim problemima...sa muzem sam 3 godine i imamo bebu staru 3 mjeseca...od kad sam krenula sa svojim dragim imam okrsaje sa svekrvom i nikako da me ostavi na miru...kad god bi muz ostao nasamo sa njom doso bi sa svakakvim pricama,da nije njegovo dijete,da ja njega varam itd. ja vise ne dozvoljavam da vidja unuka i ona je otisla na socijalno da pita dali ima pravo vidjati unuka,dobila je odgovor da ima pravo vidjat unuka 2 puta u mjesecu po 12h...dali bi bilo pametno trazit zabranu pristupa za mene i dijete? jer muz me u nicemu ne podrzava,slusa mamu i govori da sam luda i da si umisljam da mi sve to radi,iz dana u dan ronim suze i ne zelim da mi dijete odrasta gledajuci mene kako se patim...

----------


## winnerica

Mimi999 ti u stvari imaš problem s mužem, a ne njegovom mamom. Tvoj muž se ne slaže s tobom, to je to, nemaš podrške. Žao mi je...  :Sad: 
Ništa, prodaj i ti njima priču da si i ti bila na socijalnom i da su rekli da nema nikakva prava na viđanje djeteta. A s mužem bome ozbiljno porazgovaraj. Za mene bi sigurno bio kraj braka da mi suprug počne govoriti da djeca nisu njegova i da ga varam (kaj onda baka hoće?!) . Strašno...

----------


## pomikaki

Slažem se s winnericom. Ne znam kako bi prošla na socijalnoj, ali na tvom mjestu pitala bi je zašto bi htjela viđati dijete ako misli da nije njezin unuk. A što se tiče tm-a, ako vjeruje njoj a ne tebi, također nema što tražiti s tobom. Žao mi je što si u takvoj situaciji  :Sad:

----------


## mala-vila

citam sve ovo i ne vjerujem da si dopustate da vas bake tako maltretiraju. meni bi to bilo kraj svakog odnosa. najpametniji potez je napravio gumbekov muz- ubiti odnos. to sam i ja napravila svojoj mami kad sam bila trudna, kako se prica okrenula nakon 6 mjeseci kad je uvidjela da mozda nikad nece upoznati unuku niti vidjeti svoju kćer. sad je mir, proba ona piknuti tu i tamo ali to rezem u korijenu. uglavnom, tesko je prihvatiti jer se radi o nasim roditeljima, ali i oni mogu biti zlostavljači. zamislite se da svoju priču slušate iz tuđih usta. kako biste reagirale? gumbek treba stopama svog dragog, pametan covjek- ako neki odnos ne ide, onda ne treba odrzavati odnos, zivot je prekratak za trošenje na tuđa sra.a, a kad imaš dijete odgovornost prema zivotu je dupla
mimi ti imas situaciju s muzem a ne s bakom, nazalost. sama si rekla da neces da ti djete odrasta gledajuci te takvu tuznu- od tuda kreni

----------


## mimi999

> Mimi999 ti u stvari imaš problem s mužem, a ne njegovom mamom. Tvoj muž se ne slaže s tobom, to je to, nemaš podrške. Žao mi je... 
> Ništa, prodaj i ti njima priču da si i ti bila na socijalnom i da su rekli da nema nikakva prava na viđanje djeteta. A s mužem bome ozbiljno porazgovaraj. Za mene bi sigurno bio kraj braka da mi suprug počne govoriti da djeca nisu njegova i da ga varam (kaj onda baka hoće?!) . Strašno...


hoce da se rastanemo...njen sin mora uvijek bit uz nju...a nisam pametna vise,bila sam kod pravnice i isto mi je rekla,pa cak da pokusamo sa bracnim savjetnikom...bar radi dijeteta...

----------


## mimi999

> Slažem se s winnericom. Ne znam kako bi prošla na socijalnoj, ali na tvom mjestu pitala bi je zašto bi htjela viđati dijete ako misli da nije njezin unuk. A što se tiče tm-a, ako vjeruje njoj a ne tebi, također nema što tražiti s tobom. Žao mi je što si u takvoj situaciji


sad sam rekla muzu da odluci sta hoce u zivotu i da mi je dosta svega...a vidit cemo do kad ce taj mir trajati,sad zna da sam spremna na rastavu,pa se kao malo trgnuo....

----------


## MarijaP

http://www.oc-karlovac.hr/Teme/Roditelji/otrovni.html

on vrlo vjerovatno nije niti svjestan te kntrole. 
Javite se u centar. Niste jedini s tim problemom.

----------


## neve86

Bok, radim u CZSS tako da viđam sve i svašta... ovako, radi se o tome da svatko svakoga može prijaviti, a mi smo dužni provjeriti svaku prijavu u kojoj se spominju mldb. djeca i reagirati po potrebi. Sad, tvoja svekrva može u prijavi navesti da vi ne brinete dovoljno o djetetu, što naravno, ne mora biti istina, ali mi smo dužni pratiti. Kolege će uvijek savjetovati da roditelji podržavaju odnos djeteta s bakom i djedom ukoliko taj odnos nije opasan za dijete. Konkretne razmirice između tvog muža i njegovih roditelja su manje važne, obzirom da se radi o odraslim osobama. Mi radimo po OBZ-u, ali raznorazni međuljudski odnosi i sudbine nisu baš evidentirani u Zakonu  :Smile: . Čuj, ukoliko dođe do prijave, slijedi i određeni postupak, razgovori djeteta i psihologa, posjeti vašoj obitelji, posjeti bakinoj obitelji, toga morate biti svjesni! Ipak, nadam se da ćete postići neki razuman dogovor koji je prvobitno u najboljem interesu djeteta. Sretno!!!

----------


## neve86

E da, Centar ne može donijeti ama baš nikakve zabrene susreta i druženja s djecom, to radi Sud.!

----------


## upitnik?

Nadam se iskreno da ćete riješiti stvari  :Sad: 

Nije mi jasno da ljudi mogu biti tako odvratni...mi u obitelji imamo drugi problem, moji malo previše piju, ali hendlamo to nekako....
Jedino što me srce boli što ne mogu ostaviti sina ni pola sata baki i djedu. A on ih obožava....

----------


## ArI MaLi

mimi ne kužim kako je to socijalna odredila... evo i mi nedavno u sličnim problemima i potezanjima po sudu... na kraju je donjeta odluka da baka može vidjeti djete jedamput mj 2 sata uz našu prisutnost. a ona je nas tužila centru i tražila nekakva nebulozna viđanja s djetetom i da ostavljamo djete s njom cijele dane.... uh, malo se tresem dok ovo pišem jel mi se sve vratilo  :Sad: 

sretno mimi  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Bok, radim u CZSS tako da viđam sve i svašta... ovako, radi se o tome da svatko svakoga može prijaviti, a mi smo dužni provjeriti svaku prijavu u kojoj se spominju mldb. djeca i reagirati po potrebi. Sad, tvoja svekrva može u prijavi navesti da vi ne brinete dovoljno o djetetu, što naravno, ne mora biti istina, ali mi smo dužni pratiti. Kolege će uvijek savjetovati da roditelji podržavaju odnos djeteta s bakom i djedom ukoliko taj odnos nije opasan za dijete. Konkretne razmirice između tvog muža i njegovih roditelja su manje važne, obzirom da se radi o odraslim osobama. Mi radimo po OBZ-u, ali raznorazni međuljudski odnosi i sudbine nisu baš evidentirani u Zakonu . Čuj, ukoliko dođe do prijave, slijedi i određeni postupak, razgovori djeteta i psihologa, posjeti vašoj obitelji, posjeti bakinoj obitelji, toga morate biti svjesni! Ipak, nadam se da ćete postići neki razuman dogovor koji je prvobitno u najboljem interesu djeteta. Sretno!!!


nisam ovo odmah vidjela... tako smo i mi prolazili sve to jel je centar trebao dostaviti mišljenje sudu, ali kod nas se baba nije htjela podvrgnut psihotestu pa centar nije mogao dostaviti mišljenje, pa da sve završi mi smo dali prjedlog jednom mj 2 sata i to je prošlo...

----------


## mimi999

> mimi ne kužim kako je to socijalna odredila... evo i mi nedavno u sličnim problemima i potezanjima po sudu... na kraju je donjeta odluka da baka može vidjeti djete jedamput mj 2 sata uz našu prisutnost. a ona je nas tužila centru i tražila nekakva nebulozna viđanja s djetetom i da ostavljamo djete s njom cijele dane.... uh, malo se tresem dok ovo pišem jel mi se sve vratilo 
> 
> sretno mimi


ma ja cu se borit da do tog ne dodje...ako ona govori da nije njen unuk sta ga oce vidjat...mah

----------


## LINA i LINKO

Trebam pomoć,savjet!? Imam slicnu situaciju... Prije godinu dana svekrva me izbacila sa curicom od 1 god i 11 mjeseci iz kuće a ja sam tada bila mjesec dana trudna, zbog toga sto nisam htjela njen ves staviti sušiti jer mi je bilo važnje djete. Pred malom je vikala vrijeđala me, te kad je suprug stao na moju stranu krenula je sa time da mala i to drugo dijete nisu njegova djeca, da sam ja kurva, bosancura itd. tad smo otisli kod mojih i ona je sudski tražila viđanje male.. ok, ja sam rekla da može, pregrizla sve ali kod nas uz socijalnu radnicu... no, ne ona traži u obiteljskom centru koji je 3 km od mjesta di živimo nemamo auto, a sada imamo i sina od 5 mj. kada sam dobila rjesenje da malu moram voditi svaki drugi utorak u obiteljski centar od 16 do 18 jer nasi odnosi su "naruseni" jer ona nece uopce ni pokusati da se dogovorimo... na to sam poslala zalbu koja mi je odbijena i vise se nemam pravo zaliti... :Sad:  a u meduvremenu i jos uvijek sada dobivamo njene poruke da smo gamad, svom sinu pise da joj je najveci neprijatelj, meni da ce za sve moje grijehe djeca ispastati i non-stop nas maltretira porukama a i par puta me napala kada smo sa malom šetali da sam krava itd. Svojoj šogorici je rekla da ju sin i ta djeca nezanimaju i da se htjela odreci sina ali da joj suprug nije dopustio. Ona se inace lijecila na psihijatriji po tri puta po tri tjedna. i nakon toga svega me je strah za djecu jer znam da joj nije stalo do njih i da nas žele unistiti i zna da su mi oni bolna tocka jer sam jedno djete izgubila... Molim vas ako netko zna na koji nacin da zastitim djecu jer sud i socijalna nemare na njene prijetnje rijeci i sve ostalo jer gospoda se pravi pred svima fina a sa svojim sinom ni svojim roditeljima sogoricom nije dobra jer po svima govori sve i svast... i naravno u godinu dana nije pitala za djecu niti kad ih je vidjela sam je mene i sina si napadala nije ni reagirala sto je mala s nama i sto saam trudna ni so mala place.. Molim vas pomoc jer vise neznam kome da se obratim???

----------


## pomikaki

Lina, jesi li pokazala te poruke socijalnoj službi? Možeš li se žaliti na neku višu instancu?

----------


## MarijaP

Svaki put, ali ama bas svaki put kad poruka dodje, odi na policiju prijaviti. Moraju zaprimiti prijavu. To ti je jedino rjesenje. 
Moras imati papirnati trag. Zasto bi oni na socijalnoj vjerovali vama bez dokaza? Nabavi dokaze i skinite ju s vrata.

----------


## Anemona

> Svaki put, ali ama bas svaki put kad poruka dodje, odi na policiju prijaviti. Moraju zaprimiti prijavu. To ti je jedino rjesenje. 
> Moras imati papirnati trag. Zasto bi oni na socijalnoj vjerovali vama bez dokaza? Nabavi dokaze i skinite ju s vrata.


X

----------


## Jole&Titi

ako me sjecanje dobro sluzi,mobilni operater je duzan cuvati sve razgovore i poruke unazad 6 mjeseci. Raspitajte se i ako je tako trazite sve razgovore izmedju vas i doticne osobe,trebat ce vam

----------


## LINA i LINKO

predala sam na sudu hrpu papira sa policije da je bilo nasilja i izjavu di je rekla da nas je izbacila, a sada skupljam poruke i papire pa idem ponovo na sud jer na socijalnom su me odpilili ko zadnju budalu da djete ima pravo poznavati baku,ima i nitko joj nebrani da dodje ju vidjeti al ne ona nece kod nas nego kod nje ili negdje drugdje jer ona se nemora gledati s nama ak oce vidjeti unuke... a u godinu i dva mj nije pitala za nju a kad nas je vidjela s njom sam je napadala ali nema veze... to ce zavrsiti u novinama jer je moja svekrva rekla da ona ima 6 žena na socijalnoj a i preko te sutkinje koja nam je odredila susrete su i prije sredivali svoje gluposti tako da se tu radi i o puno veze samo sto to nazalost nikako nemogu dokazati ali nema veze sve ce doci na svoje jer ja cu se  boriti i nogama i rukama jer svoju djecu nezelim dovesti u nikakvu opasnost...

----------


## sani1

Ukoliko se ona liječi i ima psihičkih problema, ti možeš tražiti izmjenu odluke o viđanju djece i bake, te u tom prijedlogu navesti da su se promijenile okolnosti. Dakle, uvijek se može tražiti izmjena odluke ukoliko se radi o činjenicama koje nisi znala ili nisu postojale u vrijeme kada je prva odluka donesena. Važno je samo dobro obrazložiti zašto se traži izmjena odluke o viđanju i na te okolnosti predložiti odgovarajuće dokaze. Isto tako dobro cure kažu, svaku prijetnju treba prijaviti policiji, a i prijetnja je razlog radi izmjene odluke.

----------


## ArI MaLi

uh! i nas je socijalna odkantala, ali mi smo uzeli odvjetnika... bilo bi dobro da odete bar na savjetovanje pa da vidite šta on kaže....
i moja je imala veze na socijalnom, a na policiji radi...  pa smo mi na sudu tražili izuzeće centra, pa je neki drugi centar bio dodjeljen...

sretno..

----------


## winnerica

Uzmi odvjetnika! A u periodu kad se mala treba vidjeti s bakom radije ju otpeljaj kod dr. i reci da je dijete bolesno tj. "bolesno" da ima proljev, temperaturicu ili nekaj sl. kaj je teško dokazivo, obavezno joj javi da imaš pokriče i obavezno od dr. uzmi pisani nalaz da bolesno dijete nije moglo na susret.  :Wink: 
I da, ovo s njenim psihijatrijskim dijagnozama ne liči na dobro, ja bih se na to referirala na sudu; a od sutkinje dosadašnje bih tražila njeno izuzeće jer je baka izjavljivala da su si dobre i da ova radi u njenu korist. Toliko! Pa da vidimo koliko babac ima "frendica".

----------


## krafnica

i ja imam problem sa svekrvom čini muž radi u policiji i prijeti mi prijavom na sud.
ne znam što da radim, jučer me popljuvala jer sam se nakon 2 god budala ipak pristala naći s njom, a sad vidim da nisam trebala.
prijeti mi da nigdje neću naći posao jer će mi to on srediti, a i mojem mužu će napraviti pakao od života jer je stao na njenu stranu  :Crying or Very sad: 
HELP!!

----------

